# Thoughts about this jointer



## RailDude

A guy who lives near me has a jointer for sale. It is a 6" delta model 37-190. It looks to be in good shape and well maintained...also supposedly has less than 10 hrs use on it. He is asking 250.00 for it but am not sure as have read a few less than favorable reviews on this particular model. Any thoughts? Thank in advance.


----------



## woodnthings

*These reviews might help*

Amazon.com: DELTA 37-190 6-Inch Deluxe Jointer with Stand: Home Improvement

Check the customer reviews ....


http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Delta_Deluxe_6_Jointer_37_190

Until someone here that has one chimes in.......:blink: bill


----------



## knotscott

The 37-190 is the more basic of the Delta 6" floor jointers, and was the predecessor to the more recent Delta JT360 Shopmaster model. It has an open stand and 3/4hp motor (vs 1hp on most 6" models). $250 isn't a bad price, but I think $200 for a used jointer with no warranty is more realistic. Tool Depot has it for $420 new.


----------



## sketel

If you check craigslist frequently you should be able to find a more substantial jointer for that price. Not saying it is a ripoff, it's probably worth that but I have a hard time paying "blue book" for used equipment when there is so much available for a better price.


----------



## rrich

I have a 37-190. It is 6" wide with a 42" bed. 

Is there anything wrong with it? YES! It doesn't have a 72" bed and a 16" wide knife like the jointers I use to at school.

Seriously the Delta 37-190 is very adequate for a home shop. Most of the materials that I use are barely 6" wide and are S2S/SLR. The only short coming if that is the cutter RPM could be higher. If I feed too fast I'll get ripples. 

Adjusting the in-feed table is a piece of cake. You loosen, move the handle and re-tighten. You should not have to do this more than once with each knife sharpening / change. Typically the in-feed is set to 1/32" (maybe 1/128" less) and left there until the next knife sharpening.


----------



## EdH

You mention ripples if you feed too fast. I increased the motor pulley size by a fraction and changed the belt to link belt on mine and can now feed fast with no ripples and less noise.


----------



## Steve Neul

EdH said:


> You mention ripples if you feed too fast. I increased the motor pulley size by a fraction and changed the belt to link belt on mine and can now feed fast with no ripples and less noise.


When a jointer makes ripples usually the problem is due to the knives not being properly installed. One knife is significantly out farther than the other knife where only one knife is doing the cutting. Increasing the cutting speed may seem to eliminate the problem but has the potential of ruining the bearings if the speed is adjusted above the bearing limits. Then increasing the pulley ratio reduces the motor HP where facing lumber the speed may slow down to where it makes ripples worse than before.


----------



## Toolman50

Based on your post, there are several pros in favor of this jointer. 
For one, it is close. For two, it has few hours on it and still looks good. 
Not all of these jointers will have the same stand. Some better and some worse. 
Also if the stand has mobile casters installed that would be another plus. 
$250 sounds like a fair price based on your description. You can always make a lower offer and see what happens. 
If you can get the original owners manual that would be another plus. 
Jointers are such simple machines.


----------



## FrankC

I am thinking that after 7 years the jointer is no longer available. 😊


----------



## Steve Neul

Toolman50 said:


> Based on your post, there are several pros in favor of this jointer.
> For one, it is close. For two, it has few hours on it and still looks good.
> Not all of these jointers will have the same stand. Some better and some worse.
> Also if the stand has mobile casters installed that would be another plus.
> $250 sounds like a fair price based on your description. You can always make a lower offer and see what happens.
> If you can get the original owners manual that would be another plus.
> Jointers are such simple machines.


One thing against the jointer, the thread is seven years old.


----------



## Toolman50

Steve Neul said:


> One thing against the jointer, the thread is seven years old.


Oh wow, I didn’t notice. Thanks.


----------



## RailDude

All of the replies are much appreciated. I ended up purchasing the Grizzly GO490 8 inch model instead and upgraded it with a Shelix head about a year or so ago. Once set up and adjusted to my liking it does the job.


----------



## Steve Neul

RailDude said:


> All of the replies are much appreciated. I ended up purchasing the Grizzly GO490 8 inch model instead and upgraded it with a Shelix head about a year or so ago. Once set up and adjusted to my liking it does the job.


I don't believe I've ever seen where someone resurrected an old thread the original poster was still around and responded. I think you did well, the G0490 looks like a much better jointer.


----------



## Toolman50

Steve Neul said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen where someone resurrected an old thread the original poster was still around and responded. I think you did well, the G0490 looks like a much better jointer.


And I don’t remember seeing other post from RailDude. Keeping a very low profile. :grin:


----------



## RailDude

Am still an occasional lurker reading posts. So many irons in the fire is hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## EdH

Thanks for the comment Mr Neul.
I do own the 37-190. After the changes I mention I have been quite happy with the performance of it. I agree that setting the knives correctly is important and please believe me when I say I was quite convinced it was a task I would never master properly until I made the changes. I have not jointed any really super hard wood but have done quite a bit of Oak and Maple and pushed them through without ripples. Nor have I noticed any reduction in speed or motor noise. I believe the new pulley is a much better in that it's perfectly round while the pulley that came with the machine may not have been. I am not an engineer but I was quite frustrated before the change and very satisfied with it now and I assume that the changes I made are responsible for the improvement.


----------

